# Mr. Cheeps



## tbird57 (Jul 19, 2007)

Has graduated from cheeps to grunts and an occasional coo. He can fly a bit but landing is difficult as his tail feathers are damaged and his wing is still weak. It seems to really tire him out and every now and then he quivers strongly. Is this normal? I have started him on a multivitamin as he seems afraid to get out of his box when we take him outside-even near where we think his flock is.

Also, what treats do pigeons like? I would like to get nearer to him as I think we may have to keep him. I read the thread about to release or not and he is nowhere near it although making progress. He sure is pretty.

tbird


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

I buy bags of frozen peas( they go on sale often and I stock up) then I let a handful thaw and my birds go nuts over them.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Safflower seeds.


----------

